# RIP Riley..Im Sorry i let you down :(



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I didnt get to share my life with youres for long. But the time i did was treasured in my heart and will be forever. Despite our dissagreements and problems, you were such a sweet boy. I am sorry that i let you down and couldnt help you through. But you are in a better safer place now and have all the hands to bite that you could dream of !

In memory of riley :









Mid Sneeze









Hunting for yogies









Evil Glare typical to riley





I love you baby and im so sorry !


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

im so so sorry beanieboo youve always helped me and im so sorry i just recently lost silent too so i know exactly what your going through


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

He was beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Buried him this evening. 

The area : We planted some flowers aswell.











Close up of the marker :


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sorry for your tragic loss. That is a wonderful memorial for him though. He was lucky to have had you in his life.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sorry for HIS loss.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, and I'm sure he loved you VERY much.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

lilspaz68 said:


> I'm sorry for HIS loss.


Again with the snide remarks..


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm sorry but when I see someone who is celebrating his life a lot more than when he is alive I must comment...


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Celebrating ? I simply put a memorial up which he deserves. 

When he was around no i may not have posted every day with pictures of him scoffing yogies or playing in a plant pot , that does not mean i didnt care for him. He was spoilt rotten.

Please take youre comments elsewhere.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

OK, STOP! All you can offer on this area of the forum is support, there is absolutley NO need for any snide remarks, mean comments, etc. That' ENOUGH!


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm sorry for HIS loss, too. I'm sorry that when he went over the bridge he lost you, in a way. Here's hoping he's happy on the other side.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Riley he was a very handsome boy. I love your memorial and it is very befitting for him.
Take care


----------

